# Need help with plant growth



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

My tank seems to be doing fine but I have a question about plant growth.
Everything grows fine except for Hygrophila corymbosa. These plants have lots of new roots but the leaves don't seem to be growing well and some leaves have holes in them. I use the EI method and my parameters are:
Day 1.. 50% WC and add 1/2 tsp KNO3,1/8 tsp KH2PO4
Day 2.. 10Ml of CSM+B (1 tbsp in 250ml)
Day 3.. 1/2 tsp KNO3,1/8 tsp KH2PO4
Day 4.. 10Ml of CSM+B (1 tbsp in 250ml)
Day 5.. 1/2 tsp KNO3,1/8 tsp KH2PO4
Day 6.. 10Ml of CSM+B (1 tbsp in 250ml)
Day 7.. Nothing
KH=5 GH=6.5 Add Co2 to keep pH at 6.5 - 6.6
Ligthing on 10.75 hours a day

Plants start pearling 4-5 minutes after lights come on and pearl like mad all day.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Could you post a pic of the holes in the leaves? Could be a potassium problem.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ElectricHead said:


> Plants start pearling 4-5 minutes after lights come on and pearl like mad all day.


Damn, you gotta love those T-5 lights huh? It would seem that you are adding plenty of K via the KNO3 and KH2PO4 but maybe a little extra wouldn't hurt. I got my calculations from the Fertilator and guessed at 40g water volume. You tank is a 46 Bow isn't it? With 3 T-5's over it?

Maybe, and these are all just guesses on my part, since Hygro species are fast growers to begin with, you are actually pushing the plant too fast for it to transport the K it needs. Than again, maybe your high light levels are keeping the plant growing lower than it normally would. We really won't know until we start to weed out a few of the issues and I would start with adding some potassium isnce that is the easiest to rule out. I have also seen folks recommend a root tab under some of the "grassy" type plants too. I tend to avoid root tabs but if you like the plant this may help. I wiould still start with the K addition and if that doesn't work I would give the root tabs a try.

I have plenty of K2SO4 and can give you some in trade for some of the diatom powder. I thought I was going to need the powder last week but things turned out fine. I can give you a root tab or two also since I'm not using them. 

If it is any consolation, I can't grow the H. corymbosa 'Angustifolia' either. It never seems to grow up or out, just sits there and spreads roots. It more than likely isn't my light level and I believe I read in Kassselmann's book that it prefers "harder" water. Damon is quite good at growing it though I am curious to see if his starts to slow it's growth rate since he switched to RO water.


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Tank is 58 gal. Oceanic with three T5's. 47 gal water volume. Diatom powder is yours so no trade is needed. I will give powder back when we meet again or sooner if you need. Diatom powder never did clear the tank and I put alot of powder in my HOT magnum.I ended up getting a 9w turbo twist 3x UV and that did the job.
Will try to get pics of holes and post.
I realy like the FW planted tank setup. Much better than plastic plants!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been adding an amount of K2SO4 equal to the KNO3 I dose and the one stem of H. cory "Angustifolia" I have is doing well - new leaves, no holes, etc.

-Russ


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Heh that is one plant that no matter what I do it won't die.  Nice plant though. Let us know how the K dosing works out for you if you give it a try.


----------

